# المحركات الحرارية تعريفها و أنواعها



## رامز شوقي (17 يونيو 2007)

*المحركات الحرارية تعريفها و أنواعها
*​
<LI dir=rtl>تعريف المحركات الحرارية 
أنواع المحركات الحرارية 

<LI dir=rtl>أنواع محركات الاحتراق الداخلي 
ملاحظة 
 

*تعريف المحركات الحرارية :* 
* المحرك الحراري هو الآلة التي تتحول بواسطتها الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة عن إحتراق الوقود (سواء كان هذا الوقود صلباً أو سائلاً أو غازيا) إلى شغل ميكانيكي يمكن الاستفادة به فى إدارة الآلات المستخدمة سواء فى الصناعة أو فى النقل .
*

*أنواع المحركات الحرارية :* 
*تنقسم المحركات الحرارية من حيث موضع احتراق الوقود إلى نوعين رئيسين :-
*
*(أ‌)* *محركات الاحتراق الخارجي :-** 
 فى هذا النوع يتم احتراق الوقود خارج اسطوانة المحرك فى مراجل خاصة و الحرارة الناتجة عن احتراق الوقود تستخدم فى تحويل ماء المرجل إلى بخار يمكن استخدامه فى إدارة المحركات و التربينات البخارية .
*
*(ب‌)** محركات الاحتراق الداخلي :**-
 فى هذا النوع يتم احتراق الوقود داخل اسطوانة المحرك وتقوم الغازات الناتجة عن هذا الاحتراق بتحريك المكبس مباشرة .*


*أنواع محركات الاحتراق الداخلي :* 
*وتنقسم محركات الاحتراق الداخلي بدورها إلى نوعين :*

*1-* *محركات مبخرة :-**
**وفيها يتم تبخير الوقود و اختلاطه بالهواء فى شحنة متجانسة قبل دخوله إلى الأسطوانة وذلك بواسطة *
*جهاز خاص يسمى المبخر (**المغذى) كما يتم احتراق الشحنة بعد ضغطها داخل الاسطوانة بواسطة شرارة كهربائية ويلزم أن يكون الوقود المستعمل فى هذه المحركات من النوع الذي يسهل تطايره مثل البنزين ويكون أحياناً من النوع المتوسط مثل الكيروسين.
*
*2**- محركات حاقنة :-**
 **وفيها يحقن الوقود بواسطة مضخة حقن الوقود وذلك عن طريق صمام خاص (رشاش) إلى داخل الاسطوانة حيث يتم اختلاط ذرات الوقود المحقون بالهواء المضغوط داخلها ويتم احتراقه *
*




*​*ذاتياً ويكون الوقود المستعمل فى هذه المحركات غالباً من النوع الثقيل مثل السولار.*


* ملاحظة :*
*استحدثت مؤخراً محركات مبخرة لا يستعمل فيها المغذى لتحضير الشحنة المتجانسة من الهواء و البنزين بل جهزت بمضخة خاصة لحقن البنزين على هيئة رذاذ دقيق بواسطة رشاشات إما فى داخل الاسطوانة مباشرة أو فى مجمع دخول الهواء بالقرب من صمام الهواء فيختلط بالهواء داخل الإسطوانة مكوناً شحنة متجانسة يتم ضغطها ثم إشعالها بواسطة شرارة كهربائية وتتنوع محركات الاحتراق الداخلي ايضاً من حيث :-*

*1- عدد الاسطوانات :- 
*
* منها المحركات الأحادية والثنائية الاسطوانات كما فى الموتوسيكلات ومنها المحركات ذات الثلاث و الأربع والخمس والثماني والعشرة اسطوانات كما فى مركبات الركوب الخاصة و المركبات العامة بل ومنها ذات الأثنى عشرة اسطوانة و الست عشرة اسطوانة كما فى المركبات الكبيرة العامة وبعض السيارات الفارهة وفى المحركات التي تعمل فى المنشئات الصناعية. *
*



*
*2- ترتيب الاسطوانات :- *
* ترتب اسطوانات المحركات بحيث أما متجاورة فى صف واحد v أو على زاوية مستقيمة لتصبح الاسطوانات متقابلة ومتعامدة على عمود المرفق أي موزعة فى جهتين متضادتين من العمود وينتشر استعمال هذه الأنواع على سيارات الصالون الكبيرة و الفارهة والشاحنات والحافلات. 
*
*3-* *وضع الاسطوانات :
*
*توضع الاسطوانات بحيث تكون فى مستوى رأسي أو مائل أو أفقي ليأخذ عمود المرفق وضعا موازيا للمحور الطولي للسيارة أو عمودياً عليه كما يختلف وضع تركيب المحرك فى السيارة (أمامي – سفلي – وسطى – خلفي) وفقا للحيز الذي يشغله المحرك *


----------



## شوان غازي (30 يوليو 2007)

*شكراً على الموضوع الهادف*


----------



## م/فـــــــواز (31 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووور على الموضوع البسيط والمفيد 
تحياتي


----------



## م/فـــــــواز (31 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووور على الموضوع البسيط والمفيد 
تحياتي


----------



## مصطفى1987 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بكورة (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------

